# Just one wish and only one



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

We are facing a new year. Now if you had one wish that could change your life, What would it be.

For me a simple wish. That my move to Vale Boa Gois is all i could wish it to be.

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter
I hope you like these thoughts
Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away. 
* Give people more than they expect and do it cheerfully.
* Memorize your favorite poem.
* Don't believe all you hear, spend all you have or sleep all you want.
* When you say, "I love you", mean it.
* When you say, "I'm sorry", look the person in the eye.
* Believe in love at first sight.
* Never laugh at anyone's dreams.
* Love deeply and passionately. You might get hurt but it's the only way to live life completely.
* In disagreements, fight fairly. No name calling.
* Talk slow, but think quick.
* Remember that great love and great achievements involve great risk.
* Call your Mom and Dad.
* Say "bless you" when you hear someone sneeze.
* When you lose, don't lose the lesson.
* Remember the three R's: Respect for self; Respect for others; Responsibility for all your actions.
* Don't let a little dispute injure a great friendship.
* When you realize you've made a mistake, take immediate steps to correct it.
* Smile when picking up the phone. The caller will hear it in your voice.
* Spend some time alone.
* Open your arms to change, but don't let go of your values.
* Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
* Read more books and watch less TV.
* Live a good, honorable life. Then when you get older and think back, you'll get to enjoy it a second time.
* Trust in God but lock your car.
* A loving atmosphere in your home is so important. Do all you can to create a tranquil harmonious home.
* In disagreements with loved ones, deal with the current situation. Don't bring up the past.
* Read between the lines.
* Share your knowledge. It's a way to achieve immortality.
* Be gentle with the earth.
* Once a year, go someplace you've never been before.
* If you make a lot of money, put it to use helping others while you are living. That is wealth's greatest satisfaction.
* Remember that not getting what you want is sometimes the blessing.
* Remember that the best relationship is one where your love for each other is greater than your need for each other.
* Judge your success by what you had to give up in order to get it.
* Approach love and cooking with reckless abandon.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

My wish would be simple .... To always have good health .. i think with good health then everything u want to do is possible


----------

